
Polygon Shredder - maxraz
https://www.clicktorelease.com/code/polygon-shredder/
======
AdmiralAsshat
Looks like if I click to pause, rotate the camera, then resume, the camera
jumps back to where it was when I paused.

It would be cool if it could resume the animation state at the camera's
current position.

------
cfontes
Make it a screensaver!

~~~
actionscripted
I have no idea how well it would run or what the process for this might be.
Could you use a web view to get a sort-of-working version built quickly?

Edit: in my old days I would just convert the JS to ActionScript and drop it
into Flash to generate an SWF for use as a screensaver. :)

------
cdancette
This is cool, but why is there a huge blank disk in the scene ? Couldn't it be
made transparent?

~~~
royjacobs
That's the light source, I suppose.

~~~
tudorw
yes, if you place it 'behind' you, the cubes are nicely lit. This is lovely,
if you have a decent GPU it flies along !

~~~
shiven
Flies on an iPhone 6S!

------
bobajeff
This is cool it runs very well on my phone.

~~~
cr0sh
Amazingly it runs really well on a standard MBP with Intel graphics (under
Chrome 62); though if you choose "insane" mode it chokes hard.

------
oliv__
I think I just got ADHD

